# Probationary period- Advice, pls!



## Baby Brook (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi, everybody!
I have a question: what's the usual probationary period in Dubai? I was offered a job and they said 4 months probationary period with 9000 AED, no other bennefits apart from health insurance. The job is PR Sales and Marketing Manager. To be sincere, I think 9000 is small money and I don't know what to do. Should I take it, hoping that after that bloody probationary period they'll increase it?
Will I manage to live with 9000 in the first 4 months?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

If they haven't said they'll increase it after the probationary period, then it's unlikely that they will. I've seen probtionary periods of up to 6 months so it's not unusual, it just means both parties can break the employment contract (in general anyway) should either party be unhappy with how things are going.

I dunno what your situation is (how much your rent is, etc), so only you will know if you can live on it. If you like going out and want to save money, then you'll likely struggle.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Health insurance costs about $2000 a year if decent so in a way you can look at it as another about 600 dirhams per month on top of your basic.


----------



## Baby Brook (Jan 10, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> If they haven't said they'll increase it after the probationary period, then it's unlikely that they will. I've seen probtionary periods of up to 6 months so it's not unusual, it just means both parties can break the employment contract (in general anyway) should either party be unhappy with how things are going.
> 
> I dunno what your situation is (how much your rent is, etc), so only you will know if you can live on it. If you like going out and want to save money, then you'll likely struggle.


They said the salary will be increased after the probationary period, but I wonder HOW MUCH will they increase it? I don't know anyhting about rent and other stuff. Rent is another issue! I would like to spend maximum 3000 AED/month on rent. I don't know if I'll be able to find anything for this price but the company said they'll provide help (yeah, right!). If not, I'll struggle all by myself to find smth., I have no other option... Then the car is another problem! In Romania I have a car and I cannot accept life, especially in that oven called DUBAI, without a car... So, probably, as long as my salary will be 9000 AED, I will suffer a lot..


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Unless it is written on paper, I wouldn't assume anything. 

If you want to live comfortably, I think the best thing to do would be for you to rent a room in a bigger place, rather than try and get a studio to yourself. It'll be cheaper, you won't need to go to the trouble of setting up electricity, internet, etc, yourself, it'll be flexible (you won't have to commit to a year's rent up front) and if you're lucky, you might share with people that gives you access to a circle of friends.

IIRC, employers must provide medical insurance so it's not that much of a benefit. You'll get it from any reputable employer in Dubai.

You'll be able to lease a small car for around 1700 Dhs per month. Fuel is cheap, so you may manage!


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Baby Brook said:


> They said the salary will be increased after the probationary period, but I wonder HOW MUCH will they increase it? I don't know anyhting about rent and other stuff. Rent is another issue! I would like to spend maximum 3000 AED/month on rent. I don't know if I'll be able to find anything for this price but the company said they'll provide help (yeah, right!). If not, I'll struggle all by myself to find smth., I have no other option... Then the car is another problem! In Romania I have a car and I cannot accept life, especially in that oven called DUBAI, without a car... So, probably, as long as my salary will be 9000 AED, I will suffer a lot..


you need to put down pluses and minuses about dubai no matter how little you know about this place. ponder a little and be honest to yourself about expenses and income, and the following:

-how much do you want to save a month?
-what kind of lifestyle do you have, and what can't you live without?
-is it just you, or family will follow you (hubby and kids?)
-are you in a position to negotiate (credentials, skills, work experience)?
-is dubai a stepping stone, or you want to work and live here for a longer while?
-are you a survivor, or you need constant help from a life support system (family, friends, work mates)?

when i came here, i put down all these (and another 10 or so  ), and i decided i should take a leap of fate. now knowing Romania intimately, i wouldn't go back for anything in the world. i already have difficulties articulating my native language, i dream in english, i curse in english, i use english with the few romanians around here that i know, and they do the same. are we changing identities abroad? after 5 years of living in english in dubai, i feel i'm no longer 100% romanian (well, i'm 1/8 german  ). besides, uprooting and coming here was almost painless... but people are different, lives are different, experiences are different.

one more post?


----------



## Baby Brook (Jan 10, 2011)

cami said:


> you need to put down pluses and minuses about dubai no matter how little you know about this place. ponder a little and be honest to yourself about expenses and income, and the following:
> 
> -how much do you want to save a month?
> -what kind of lifestyle do you have, and what can't you live without?
> ...


Thank you, guys, for your support!
Been to Dubai once (in October, when I went there for the interview) but you can't compare your experience as a tourist with what really means living in Dubai as an expat... 
Reading the posts on forums, I undestand that for some expats life in Dubai is a paradise, while for others it's a real hell. And, yes, Cami, I made my list with +s and -s but it's not easy to decide... As you know, life in Romania is very difficult and the situation is gettign worse, but I love my family so much (my mother and my dad, plus our English Bulldog and our cat), it's not easy to leave everything behind and move to Dubai. Maybe you will find this silly, but my zodiac sign is Cancer and Cancer's desire is to feel safe emotionally, spiritually, romantically and financially, in a place called HOME...  But, as I said, because life is awful here, I find myself forced to do smth.
Now let me answer your questions:
1) After that probationary period, I was thinking to save at least $1.500/month (I hope my salary won't be less than $3500-$4000, else...I don't know!:boxing
2) I'm the soft type, I'm not "a party animal", so I'm not going to spend my money in clubs, drinking till I drop dead... I have a good life here (I go th restaurants, to the cinema etc.), but I'm ready to adapt, if the money won't be enough in Dubai.
3) It is just me, no hubby, no kids, no nothing... 
4) I'm not in the position to negociate, unfortunately... I'm only 27, don't have much experience. Now I work as PR Specialist in the public sector (Ministry of Transportation) and I only have 2,5 years experience as a PR and another 1 year in Diplomacy, so... 
5) I'm ready to live and work in Dubai as long as it takes to save some good money in order to buy a nice house in Bucharest and start a business here (I really hope Romania will develop in the years to come). So I'm planning to live in Dubai for at least 3-5 years. Of course, this aspect depends on many things. If I'll meet THE ONE there, for example, the plan might change...
6) I think I'm a survivor, but life can knock you down even so...
Is it 5? :ranger: Can I send PMs now?:clap2:


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Well 9000 Dhs is only around $2500 so you might not be able to save us much as you think. But... once you're here, it's easier to get another job here, although that will depend on howeasy it will be to leave your current employer, so you could get buy for a while, settle in, then look for a better paying job. 

You'll be able to get a roof over your head and be able to eat out and go to the cinema, etc. It's quite easy to live here cheaply if you don't have any "vices"


----------



## Baby Brook (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks a lot, GAVTEK!
I really appreciate your help!
Well, yeah... 2500 for the beginning. As I said, they mentioned in the employment letter that they'll increase it after 4 months. In the same time, it's possible to kick my ass and send me back home after the probationary period, so... )
I'm sure I won't be able to get a car when I get there (I suppose I must work in Dubai for 6 months or so to get loan) and this is my other major concern, apart from housing. I simply can't live without a car. If u allow me to make a joke, I even go to toilette by car. Buy anyway, I hope things will be fine in the end...


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

You only need to show 2 months worth of salary payments into your account to qualify for a car loan. I guess it's safest to get a loan on a used car as new cars depreciate faster, and you don't want to be in a position where your car is depreciating faster than you're paying off the loan!

Just make sure you get the windows tinted if you're going to do the toilet in it


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Baby Brook said:


> Thanks a lot, GAVTEK!
> As I said, they mentioned in the employment letter that they'll increase it after 4 months. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I know plenty of people who were promised increases after probation, only for them not to receive it with excuses like "the company isnt doing so well now",


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Baby Brook said:


> Thank you, guys, for your support!
> Been to Dubai once (in October, when I went there for the interview) but you can't compare your experience as a tourist with what really means living in Dubai as an expat...
> Reading the posts on forums, I undestand that for some expats life in Dubai is a paradise, while for others it's a real hell. And, yes, Cami, I made my list with +s and -s but it's not easy to decide... As you know, life in Romania is very difficult and the situation is gettign worse, but I love my family so much (my mother and my dad, plus our English Bulldog and our cat), it's not easy to leave everything behind and move to Dubai. Maybe you will find this silly, but my zodiac sign is Cancer and Cancer's desire is to feel safe emotionally, spiritually, romantically and financially, in a place called HOME...  But, as I said, because life is awful here, I find myself forced to do smth.
> 
> ...


_*why don't you try sending one? *_


----------

